# William B Ferguson (World War 1-1930s)



## Digbydachshund

At present I am researching my grandfather and his brother and father (my GGF) who all served in the RN in WW1 but am having great trouble finding out anything about my Great Uncle who was, apparently, a Lt-Commander, served at the Battle of the Falkland Islands and ended up in charge of the RN tugs in Portsmouth Harbour during the 1930s. His name was William B(arry?) Ferguson and he was born in 1889. One of the things he did (according to my late father) was to be in charge of towing a Floating Dock from Portsmouth to Malta in the 1930s (which is what led me to this forum) and to be responsible for losing the bow tow on either HMS Rodney or HMS Nelson and thus blocking Portsmouth Harbour completely (also in the 1930s) If anyone can lead me to useful sources of more information I would be most grateful.
Niall Ferguson


----------



## wightspirit

You could try posting your enquiry on another forum, the Great War Forum, (www.1914-1918.invision.com) which specialises in all matters relating to World War 1. Although this forum has many experts on ships and shipping matters, the Great War Forum has experts specific to that conflict, and may very well yield some results. 

Dave W


----------

